
Court Rejects Government’s Secrecy Claims in EFF’s Hemisphere Suit - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/12/victory-court-rejects-governments-secrecy-claims-effs-hemisphere-suit
======
akiselev
TLDR: in 2013 a Seattle activist got a presentation on Hemisphere (a program
that allowed the NSA to access AT&T's call records database) accidentally due
to a standard FOIA request. The EFF sued after it was denied further
information from their own FOIA request and now the courts have ruled that the
government used unfounded FOIA exemption claims to heavily redact or withhold
260 pages. These pages will now go through a detailed review and released
after proper redaction.

------
kodablah
This would be an ideal opportunity for the other 3 of the big 4 domestic
telcos to come out, if they can, and expressly say that they do not have a
similar operation. The optimist in me hopes they will, the realist in me
acknowledges that they all have programs that provide warrantless access to
this information.

------
tolien
The missing exclamation mark ("Victory! Court...") from the article's title
really changes the way this reads.

~~~
DiabloD3
The weird part is, I put a ! originally, and HN's software gave no indication
that it'd strip it after submission.

~~~
BuuQu9hu
It always does that.

